# USP Test Pipe 2.5?



## brandonholland (Aug 23, 2009)

Im hearing all this stuf about the USP Test pipe out for the 2.5.
To be honest, what the heck is it????? I have TT exhaust so what does this mean for me??


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (brandonholland)*

Test pipe removes the cat creating a straight threw design.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (vwluger22)*

The straight through design will make the car sound different and give you a few hp. The usp test pipe sounds pretty good on the 2.5l.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (VR6VDub172)*

It makes the car sound like sexy time.

Check it out.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4531138


_Modified by vw93to85 at 1:20 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## brandonholland (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (VR6VDub172)*

How much is a few horsepower?? Cuzz I cant imagine my car sounding any better now. All the honda guys in my hood love my sound. 
If it isnt a huge difference in power like say more than 5hp I dont think I will waste my time. I dont have anymore money to blow. lol.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (brandonholland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonholland* »_All the honda guys in my hood love my sound. 










USP claims 10hp. Go on their site and check out the dyno.
EDIT: DYNO & HP Claim here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4672874
USP States 10-15 hp and tq. Dyno states 8-10 hp and tq. still not bad for $240.



_Modified by MKVJET08 at 6:19 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (brandonholland)*

I had just about your exact setup before I got the testpipe. Your honda friends will wet themselves.







search it on you tube. there's several videos.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Test Pipe 2.5? (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_ Your honda friends will wet themselves.
















yes they will.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbxCR5ZctAE
I do have a header but its real close to what you can expect to hear. For the money the testpipe is THE best gains mod in my book.


_Modified by chezzestix at 4:49 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

i noticed a HUGE increase in the butt dyno, the car rips threw 1st and 2nd now and boy does it sound mean, Mine will be up for sale soon, turbo stuff is in the making


----------

